# Konoha Country Club Convo # 2: What We Think, We Become



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello, ladies and gentlemen! Welcome to the second convo thread in KCC, a place you can use for some moderate spamming, banter, off- and on-topic discussions, and socializing. 

Don't forget to vote in the poll, make your title suggestions if you have any, and have fun!

_Each day provides its own gifts_​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Irene (Apr 30, 2020)

I like discussions about things in general, random things that don't fit in other sections
it makes u get to know ppl better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> I like discussions about things in general, random things that don't fit in other sections
> it makes u get to know ppl better


It is so interesting to know new things from others and their experiences, and you learn them everyday. I hope to see you more in here, Nana,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Apr 30, 2020)

Pets, anything in general, and of course I always stop by for DDJ posts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Pets, anything in general, and of course I always stop by for DDJ posts


Do you have a pet of your own?
DDJ, Don't we all


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Apr 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Do you have a pet of your own?
> DDJ, Don't we all


Yep, I got multiple birds!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Yep, I got multiple birds!


Oh wow, what a great photo, how did you take it? It is hard to capture a bird, but you did. Was it a special kind of camera?
What's the bird's name?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you Nataly! This is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Apr 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Oh wow, what a great photo, how did you take it? It is hard to capture a bird, but you did. Was it a special kind of camera?
> What's the bird's name?


My brother actually took this one with one of his DSLR cameras (he said It is a Panasonic GX85 with the Panasonic 25mm f1.7 lens). Her name is Lacie and she's a 6 year old Timneh African grey, and she's one of my favorites!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> My brother actually took this one with one of his DSLR cameras (he said It is a Panasonic GX85 with the Panasonic 25mm f1.7 lens). Her name is Lacie and she's a 6 year old Timneh African grey, and she's one of my favorites!


That's a cute name, is there any meaning behind there? I heard birds like that can live for a very long time, is it true? 
I went back to my old camera just recently and there is so much difference between phone camera and actual camera photography. I missed it. Panasonic is a good camera  
Do you have more birds?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 30, 2020)

@RemChu what's the symbol in your avatar? Something exciting and occult or just an asterisk and a wheel?


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> @RemChu what's the symbol in your avatar? Something exciting and occult or just an asterisk and a wheel?


Wheel of Fortuna. 

Wheel of fortune.


----------



## Irene (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't have any pets sadly  lol but always wanted to have a cat or bunny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't have any pets sadly  lol but always wanted to have a cat or bunny


Oh wow, are you serious!? Those would be my preferences too.
I have a family of bunnies living in my yard and I would love to have a cat. I was talking tonight and said I would want to have a bunny and a kitty and I would be happy
I cannot believe the coincidence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Oh wow, are you serious!? Those would be my preferences too.
> I have a family of bunnies living in my yard and I would love to have a cat. I was talking tonight and said I would want to have a bunny and a kitty and I would be happy
> I cannot believe the coincidence


Lol I wonder why do you like them ? 

I think it just I love cute animals like cat and bunnies I wanna spoil them and take care of them lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lol I wonder why do you like them ?
> 
> I think it just I love cute animals like cat and bunnies I wanna spoil them and take care of them lol


I love animals and they are always friendly to me too, I feel connected to animals, I love looking at their eyes and I cannot walk by without petting a puppy or kitty that I meet during a walk, for example. Animals 'feel' a person, they know it, they don't have to talk, but they feel you, and it is so pure and real.
Kitties and bunnies are so lovely, I always watch funny cat videos in bed before falling asleep, they are relaxing. I should show you the bunny photos I took from my window.
Have you had pets before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I love animals and they are always friendly to me too, I feel connected to animals, I love looking at their eyes and I cannot walk by without petting a puppy or kitty that I meet during a walk, for example. Animals 'feel' a person, they know it, they don't have to talk, but they feel you, and it is so pure and real.
> Kitties and bunnies are so lovely, I always watch funny cat videos in bed before falling asleep, they are relaxing. I should show you the bunny photos I took from my window.
> Have you had pets before?


Oh yea having a bond with animals is great

Oh yea share them  

Nope, my family ain't fond of the idea lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 30, 2020)

what up


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> Oh yea having a bond with animals is great
> 
> Oh yea share them
> 
> Nope, my family ain't fond of the idea lol


Animals are so great, nice companions! Your family never let you have a pet, oh no, you really need to have one soon on your own
I practiced with the old camera I had and just look at this cutie, a wild bunny in the yard, photo taken from inside from the window

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Animals are so great, nice companions! Your family never let you have a pet, oh no, you really need to have one soon on your own
> I practiced with the old camera I had and just look at this cutie, a wild bunny in the yard, photo taken from inside from the window


lol i either convince them again or wait till I live alone 

Also very cute bunny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Apr 30, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Pets, anything in general, and of course I always stop by for DDJ posts


Same 

Speaking of Timnehs, couple months ago mine started laying eggs. I thought she was a male at first and the pet shop dude didn't even know either. So she's kinda stuck with the name Phil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Same
> 
> Speaking of Timnehs, couple months ago mine started laying eggs. I thought she was a male at first and the pet shop dude didn't even know either. So she's kinda stuck with the name Phil


What about Phila?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> lol i either convince them again or wait till I live alone
> 
> Also very cute bunny


Thank you, Nana, I like watching bunnies in the yard and I got lucky capturing it.

I hope you will be able to persuade them and finally get an adorable pet you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Apr 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> What about Phila?


My friends also suggested Phyllis. 
I think I’ll just stick with Phil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Apr 30, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Same
> 
> Speaking of Timnehs, couple months ago mine started laying eggs. I thought she was a male at first and the pet shop dude didn't even know either. So she's kinda stuck with the name Phil


Yeah only other way to know is if you did a DNA test. Most of mine are DNA'd except my cockatiel, who I know is male by his behavior (he learned to whistle right after got him) and the budgies.  Phil is a honestly an adorable name



Nataly said:


> That's a cute name, is there any meaning behind there? I heard birds like that can live for a very long time, is it true?
> 
> I went back to my old camera just recently and there is so much difference between phone camera and actual camera photography. I missed it. Panasonic is a good camera ￼
> 
> Do you have more birds?


My mom actually chose the name.
They have the potential to live long if properly cared for though a lot die early because people feed them crappy diets. Greys are especially prone to heart disease. I have others, yes. Uploading them all would be too tedious XD. I have Instagram if anyone wants to see them.

Wish I could afford a better camera. I have a Nikon Coolpix, not sure of the model. I don't bother using it too much anymore, it doesn't focus as well as it used to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2020)

I wasn't ready for a new convo.



Nana said:


> I like discussions about things in general, random things that don't fit in other sections
> it makes u get to know ppl better



If it doesn't fit in a Blender, put it in a box.


----------



## Nataly (May 1, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I wasn't ready for a new convo.
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't fit in a Blender, put it in a box.


Always be ready for anything


----------



## Trinity (May 1, 2020)

ayo
I still don’t understand why we keep doing thread splits which aren’t even done automatically


----------



## A. Waltz (May 1, 2020)

so is this thread entertaining at all


----------



## A. Waltz (May 1, 2020)

i can talk about whatever i want in here right?


----------



## Island (May 2, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> i can talk about whatever i want in here right?


Within reason, yes.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 2, 2020)

Island said:


> Within reason, yes.


but it sucks cuz this thread is so dead


----------



## Trinity (May 2, 2020)

Just continue posting in it, something will eventually stick


----------



## A. Waltz (May 2, 2020)

i just finished my homework and i didnt really understand it and ill probably get a bad grade
gaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Nataly (May 2, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> My mom actually chose the name.
> They have the potential to live long if properly cared for though a lot die early because people feed them crappy diets. Greys are especially prone to heart disease. I have others, yes. Uploading them all would be too tedious XD. I have Instagram if anyone wants to see them.
> 
> Wish I could afford a better camera. I have a Nikon Coolpix, not sure of the model. I don't bother using it too much anymore, it doesn't focus as well as it used to.


I had a good friend of mine lose her bird, I don't know what kind if was, his name was Ivory, such a cute little bird, and she had him for over 20 years and got him when the bird was an adult. It always amazed me. And you are right, they get sicknesses too, unfortunately, and probably many people who have birds might not be aware of all the possibilities.
I have a Nikon too with not very good lens, but it is still a camera that takes better photos that a phone. If yours doesn't have a good focus, maybe replacing a lens is the way to go? Have you thought about that?


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 2, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I had a good friend of mine lose her bird, I don't know what kind if was, his name was Ivory, such a cute little bird, and she had him for over 20 years and got him when the bird was an adult. It always amazed me. And you are right, they get sicknesses too, unfortunately, and probably many people who have birds might not be aware of all the possibilities.
> I have a Nikon too with not very good lens, but it is still a camera that takes better photos that a phone. If yours doesn't have a good focus, maybe replacing a lens is the way to go? Have you thought about that?


You're right about that. I've been back and forth to the vet so many times the past few years. I lost a beloved bird to cancer. I have another one that periodically mutilates an area on his back. And I just brought one in Monday, he has an enlarged liver and elevated white blood cell count.

I just looked at my camera and it's a L310 model. Not a DSLR, I've never owned one yet, but I've still gotten a lot of great pictures with it.  This one is old,  took from my bedroom window.
Edit: I just turned on my camera and the zoom doesn't even work at all. Well we had a good run

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2020)

Wow the photo quality of that is amazing!!!


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2020)

* How has everyone been today?*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A. Waltz (May 3, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * How has everyone been today?*


alright, been feeling kind of lazy lately,, but i think im ready to get productive again! i watched all of little fires everywhere yesterday and it was incredible! highly recommend it.


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> alright, been feeling kind of lazy lately,, but i think im ready to get productive again! i watched all of little fires everywhere yesterday and it was incredible! highly recommend it.



* It`s okay to be lazy for a bit*


----------



## Yamato (May 3, 2020)

Did a bbq! 
Warm day, but ended up getting too hot under the patio. The dogs were waiting like vultures

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (May 3, 2020)

did nothing today beside watching some stuff, another unproductive day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 3, 2020)

I had my first day off after working thirteen days straight, it was great to sleep in today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2020)

*It been raining since yesterday here 

It even thundered! *

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irene (May 3, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *It been raining since yesterday here
> 
> It even thundered! *


You like the thunder?


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> You like the thunder?



* Heck yeah I do!

Best naps are taken during thundery time *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2020)

>naps

NEVA DAT


----------



## Irene (May 3, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * Heck yeah I do!
> 
> Best naps are taken during thundery time *


Oh lol interesting 

Some ppl find it scary  while others find it relaxing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (May 4, 2020)

I find it to be peaceful too when it thunders. Or rather, calming for some reason. But one of my dogs hates it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (May 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> Oh lol interesting
> 
> Some ppl find it scary  while others find it relaxing



*I mean if it`s the really cracking thunder with lightning, that one scares me 

But if it`s that muffled thunder I love it *


----------



## Nataly (May 4, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> You're right about that. I've been back and forth to the vet so many times the past few years. I lost a beloved bird to cancer. I have another one that periodically mutilates an area on his back. And I just brought one in Monday, he has an enlarged liver and elevated white blood cell count.
> 
> I just looked at my camera and it's a L310 model. Not a DSLR, I've never owned one yet, but I've still gotten a lot of great pictures with it.  This one is old,  took from my bedroom window.
> Edit: I just turned on my camera and the zoom doesn't even work at all. Well we had a good run


Poor birds, it makes me very sad thinking they are suffering and dealing with health problems. Do you get a special kind of food for them, more nutritional since they are sick? They have a company, another bird, and that probably helps and makes them feel better. I don't know, just assuming.
That is such a great photo, wow! I like the effect you can do with a long exposure and focusing, the blurry background, I just love that in photos. Just look at the quality of that photo and it was taken from far away and of a little bird.
Maybe the camera is saying 'You need to buy a new one!'


Yamato said:


> Did a bbq!
> Warm day, but ended up getting too hot under the patio. The dogs were waiting like vultures


I bet the doggies were giving you the look and drooling all over anticipating some tasty meat to come.


Nana said:


> did nothing today beside watching some stuff, another unproductive day


You had fun and relaxed, so I wouldn't call it completely unproductive. I hope today has been good for you.


Dark Wanderer said:


> I had my first day off after working thirteen days straight, it was great to sleep in today.


13 days, that's crazy, you definitely deserved a good rest. I mostly hear of people not working these days, but you had to work. 


Nana said:


> Oh lol interesting
> 
> Some ppl find it scary  while others find it relaxing


I've always been afraid of thunderstorms, lightning, etc. I cannot sleep when it is all happening, I always think something bad might happen. Last thunderstorm we had a generator was set on fire not too far, I was afraid, but good thing it got taken care of fairly quickly  Just imagine.
I also want to fight the scare of a lightning and try to take a photo of it if I can. 


Yamato said:


> I find it to be peaceful too when it thunders. Or rather, calming for some reason. But one of my dogs hates it


Animals usually are not big fans of thunders, pretty much every pet owner I know says that dogs come to them and want to be with them, sit on the lap, sleep in the same bed, 'hug' their owners so they feel safer. It affects them very much.


----------



## Irene (May 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I've always been afraid of thunderstorms, lightning, etc. I cannot sleep when it is all happening, I always think something bad might happen. Last thunderstorm we had a generator was set on fire not too far, I was afraid, but good thing it got taken care of fairly quickly  Just imagine.
> I also want to fight the scare of a lightning and try to take a photo of it if I can.
> 
> Animals usually are not big fans of thunders, pretty much every pet owner I know says that dogs come to them and want to be with them, sit on the lap, sleep in the same bed, 'hug' their owners so they feel safer. It affects them very much.


oh lol it scares me too the sound but luckily we dont have lightning setting stuff with fire, that sounds like nightmare   glad no one got hurt

lightning looks cool in pics ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> oh lol it scares me too the sound but luckily we dont have lightning setting stuff with fire, that sounds like nightmare   glad no one got hurt
> 
> lightning looks cool in pics ^^


I won't forget that night, believe me. The lightning doesn't happen in your area that often, that's interesting but good!
Yessss!!! I want to try it, but I can imagine I might just chicken out and not get over it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Poor birds, it makes me very sad thinking they are suffering and dealing with health problems. Do you get a special kind of food for them, more nutritional since they are sick? They have a company, another bird, and that probably helps and makes them feel better. I don't know, just assuming.
> That is such a great photo, wow! I like the effect you can do with a long exposure and focusing, the blurry background, I just love that in photos. Just look at the quality of that photo and it was taken from far away and of a little bird.
> Maybe the camera is saying 'You need to buy a new one!'


Sick birds typically stop eating, so we are then forced to handfeed them formula. We've been using Harrison's Recovery formula, it's got a much smoother consistency than other brands we used and they seem to like the taste.  We also provide them with their favorite treats to encourage them to eat on their own. 

I have much better pictures than that, but I loved that camera because of its 21x zoom. I'm not sure what camera I even want to get next, but it will be a while before I can afford one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (May 6, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Sick birds typically stop eating, so we are then forced to handfeed them formula. We've been using Harrison's Recovery formula, it's got a much smoother consistency than other brands we used and they seem to like the taste.  We also provide them with their favorite treats to encourage them to eat on their own.
> 
> I have much better pictures than that, but I loved that camera because of its 21x zoom. I'm not sure what camera I even want to get next, but it will be a while before I can afford one


From what you say, I can tell you are a very good bird owner, you know exactly what the birds need and how to take care of them.
Nikon is a pretty good brand, I believe, and the cameras these days would be so much better compared to older models, they might surprise you. I understand you might not consider buying one any time soon, there are many more things to spend on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 6, 2020)

Today I woke up to no electricity and I found out after some time that a big truck ran into a pole and broke it and that pole almost fell on the house of my friends/neighbors. That's crazy, the power was off almost the whole day, I still cannot figure out how the truck ran into the pole like that.


----------



## Yamato (May 7, 2020)

INE statistics agency

Didn't know that was possible heh


----------



## Nataly (May 7, 2020)

I hope everyone is having a good morning/day/evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (May 8, 2020)

Doing another grill tomorrow with mostly seafood this time. Lobsters, shrimp, clams, oysters. Steaming crabs. Also marinated some chicken again like last time. Also got another strip steak and some hot dogs. Doing wings again as well and new item is lamb racks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 8, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Doing another grill tomorrow with mostly seafood this time. Lobsters, shrimp, clams, oysters. Steaming crabs. Also marinated some chicken again like last time. Also got another strip steak and some hot dogs. Doing wings again as well and new item is lamb racks.


Looks like you will be having quite a feast, hoping to see pics.

I made chocolate cake with chocolate chips and layered it with some tasty cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2020)

*How has everyone been? 

Having a good day? 

Anything fun planned for the weekend? 

*


----------



## Nataly (May 8, 2020)

Everyday feels like a weekend to me, in all honesty


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Everyday feels like a weekend to me, in all honesty



*Same  It feels good*


----------



## Nataly (May 8, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Same  It feels good*


Have you been doing anything interesting today?


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Have you been doing anything interesting today?



*A lot of naps 

And to-do lists that I haven`t done hahaah

You?*


----------



## Nataly (May 8, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *A lot of naps
> 
> And to-do lists that I haven`t done hahaah
> 
> You?*


That sounds so lovely, I wish I could take a nap  I am glad to hear that you had a nice rest
What did you have on your to-do list for today? I am curious 
I've had a very good day today, I worked earlier, did some relaxing baking, and I found an interesting show on YouTube I would probably watch all evening today


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2020)

Nataly said:


> That sounds so lovely, I wish I could take a nap  I am glad to hear that you had a nice rest
> What did you have on your to-do list for today? I am curious
> I've had a very good day today, I worked earlier, did some relaxing baking, and I found an interesting show on YouTube I would probably watch all evening today



*Let`s seee.....

To fold the clothes that have been piling on my chair and I keep switchin from chair to bed to chair

To wash the terrace (weather been cold so that didn`t happen)

To work on art and commissions

To sort my nail polishes and work items

To tidy up my room + vacuum

And to clean bun`s crate *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 8, 2020)

Nataly said:


> From what you say, I can tell you are a very good bird owner, you know exactly what the birds need and how to take care of them.
> Nikon is a pretty good brand, I believe, and the cameras these days would be so much better compared to older models, they might surprise you. I understand you might not consider buying one any time soon, there are many more things to spend on.


Yeah I've learned a lot from Facebook groups over the years and just hands on experience with my own birds. 

I was looking at cameras...the Coolpix b500 has 40x zoom .  But I'm not so sure I want another point and shoot, and I've read the focus isn't the greatest. I got plenty of time to research though, considering looking into the Canon rebel series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (May 8, 2020)

Yeah I did some chores too, mainly with cleaning up after the pets. 
Also bought food for tomorrow’s grill. Buying the seafood tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Yeah I did some chores too, mainly with cleaning up after the pets.
> Also bought food for tomorrow’s grill. Buying the seafood tomorrow morning.



*You having a bbq? *


----------



## Yamato (May 8, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *You having a bbq? *


Yep doing another one tomorrow. This time with mostly seafood.


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Yep doing another one tomorrow. This time with mostly seafood.



*Ohhhhhhhh take pics if you can!*


----------



## Raiden (May 9, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Yep doing another one tomorrow. This time with mostly seafood.



Amazing! Please post pics again!!


----------



## Nataly (May 9, 2020)

There is nothing better than a perfect cup of coffee in the morning


----------



## Raiden (May 9, 2020)

Just had my second one!!!


----------



## Nataly (May 9, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Just had my second one!!!


Usually I have one and done, but sometimes you just cannot fight having the second cup


----------



## Nataly (May 9, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Yeah I've learned a lot from Facebook groups over the years and just hands on experience with my own birds.
> 
> I was looking at cameras...the Coolpix b500 has 40x zoom .  But I'm not so sure I want another point and shoot, and I've read the focus isn't the greatest. I got plenty of time to research though, considering looking into the Canon rebel series.


Sharing experiences is one of the best ways to learn, and it's good that you saw a group with people who are knowledgeable about the subject. 
I haven't looked at cameras in such a long time, it wouldn't hurt getting a new one, but sometimes I think just getting a good camera on the phone should suffice. Still, I like the aesthetic of taking pictures with the actual camera. 
Canon really makes good cameras, it is worth considering  I am excited to find out your results from the research

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Are you guys morning people or night owls?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Are you guys morning people or night owls?



More so night owls but trying to change habit.


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Raiden said:


> More so night owls but trying to change habit.


There is something about the night time that is just magical, and I feel more inspired in the night time. 
I am the same way and it is hard to readjust the schedule

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2020)

Yeah I take melatonin now to try helping lol.


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2020)

@Jibutters @Hussain @Mider T 

Are you guys more so night or morning people?


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Have you tried just staying up all night and the next day going to bed at a decent hour? Try doing it more natural way?


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Have you tried just staying up all night and the next day going to bed at a decent hour? Try doing it more natural way?



I tried and it didn't work  . Usually sleep at around 4.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 13, 2020)

I like being up late, but I have to wake up early for my job. I usually stay up late anyway and short myself on sleep all the time. It's a vicious cycle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> I like being up late, but I have to wake up early for my job. I usually stay up late anyway and short myself on sleep all the time. It's a vicious cycle.


This is so relatable


----------



## Velvet (May 13, 2020)

*Night owl here 

All my best art ideas come at 3 am

Not to mention the mood to actually clean or be productive happens only at night *


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2020)

Raiden said:


> @Jibutters @Hussain @Mider T
> 
> Are you guys more so night or morning people?


my sleeping time is all over the place as of right now


----------



## Jibutters (May 13, 2020)

Raiden said:


> @Jibutters @Hussain @Mider T
> 
> Are you guys more so night or morning people?



I am definitely a night person living a morning person's schedule  mostly because of work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (May 13, 2020)

I prefer to go to bed relatively early (as in before midnight) and wake up relatively early, while trying to get as much sleep as I can cause of my shit health. It might be a force of habit from living in a place where you barely get any daylight for several months each year


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Night owl here
> 
> All my best art ideas come at 3 am
> 
> Not to mention the mood to actually clean or be productive happens only at night *


I have seen your drawings in the art thread, they look so good, have you been getting many requests (I think you do art requests if I am not mistaken)?


Hussain said:


> my sleeping time is all over the place as of right now


Is it because of the coronavirus?


Jibutters said:


> I am definitely a night person living a morning person's schedule  mostly because of work


I like how you presented it, in a very elegant way


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

I only had one drink, but why do I already feel tipsy


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Is it because of the coronavirus?


mostly because of Ramadan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Are you guys morning people or night owls?


Night owl

I am just lazy I don't like getting up early so I spend my time staying up late 

Even tho I function better in the morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I have seen your drawings in the art thread, they look so good, have you been getting many requests (I think you do art requests if I am not mistaken)?



*Yeh I do art commissions sometimes, it`s been pretty active lately to be honest

I`m working on 4 and have like 5 other ppl waiting for a spot

And I`m surprised like where did you all come from   But my friends been showing off the arts I did for them and their friends started to come to me

And it`s exciting but also scary*


----------



## Nataly (May 14, 2020)

It finally stopped raining


----------



## Nataly (May 15, 2020)

Was watching bunnies chasing each other in the yard, it was just so funny


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 15, 2020)

We've been getting bunnies in our front yard, I love seeing them hopping around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 15, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> We've been getting bunnies in our front yard, I love seeing them hopping around


That's a very nice photo
The same looking bunnies were having fun here earlier, they are so quick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> We've been getting bunnies in our front yard, I love seeing them hopping around


 
Ah this is amazing! I also love the green in this photo.


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2020)

With COVID still around,.3 am or 3 pm makes no real difference...


----------



## Yamato (May 17, 2020)

It feels like Saturday just about everyday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2020)

I can't believe I miss it feeling like a Monday...

COVID has causen me greater psychological damage than I can imagine...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (May 17, 2020)

I was shocked when I realized it was Sat yesterday!


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2020)

I wish it was just another manic monday tomorrow, lord of thunder... 

Also, what's the best way to make salted limeade?


----------



## Yamato (May 17, 2020)

This is so cool


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2020)

The next contest should be the Ghost Pepper Chip Challenge.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2020)

@~Gesy~ I saw this thread and thought of you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> @~Gesy~ I saw this thread and thought of you


Lmao I can barely understand what is being debated. I'm not well versed in battledome scenarios.


----------



## Jimin (May 18, 2020)

Made salted limeade today. Actually came out well...


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Made salted limeade today. Actually came out well...



Lit. How often do you make drinks?


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2020)

Yamato said:


> This is so cool



Has three million views!?!!??!  .


----------



## Yamato (May 20, 2020)

Jimin said:


> The next contest should be the Ghost Pepper Chip Challenge.




I got those chips..... my insides burned for half a day.


----------



## Jimin (May 20, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Lit. How often do you make drinks?



I think you are overestimating my limeade. All I did was cut the lime, add some salt and add warm or hot water. It's hardly juice bar quality. 




Yamato said:


> I got those chips..... my insides burned for half a day.



Burns so good though.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 20, 2020)

*I saw some pets on the first page and already knew this thread was amazing. Posting here in order to be able to see more cute pics in the future. 





You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Jimin (May 20, 2020)

Buying fruit is now an adventure. I don't like this timeline.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 20, 2020)

*Also since I am here already, I'll share some pics as well. Hope you like them. *

*These are Lizzie and Wolfie. *

*Spoiler*: __ 













​


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Also since I am here already, I'll share some pics as well. Hope you like them. *
> 
> *These are Lizzie and Wolfie. *
> 
> ...


Those are some cute doggos


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 20, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Those are some cute doggos


*Thank you very much man. I think so too. *


----------



## Jimin (May 21, 2020)

Never thought I would miss going to the library...


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Also since I am here already, I'll share some pics as well. Hope you like them. *
> 
> *These are Lizzie and Wolfie. *
> 
> ...



Haha I love these, especially the one where eyes are covered.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Haha I love these, especially the one where eyes are covered.


Thanks. I find that pic very cute as well.


----------



## Jimin (May 22, 2020)

I need to stop eating all this spicy food. My digestive system has taken a hit... 

Yet I have a bag of hot chips I really wanna eat...


----------



## Yamato (May 22, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I need to stop eating all this spicy food. My digestive system has taken a hit...
> 
> Yet I have a bag of hot chips I really wanna eat...


Save it for a couple days after your guts have recovered 

Now I wanna pop open a bag of pacqui ghost pepper chips I have sitting in a bag for a while. Though I know I’m gonna regret it.


----------



## Jimin (May 22, 2020)

You're probably right, Yamato. :/

This is why I have never actually eaten one of the superhot peppers. If some cayennes can cause digestive issues, the Carolina Reaper could cause me a week's worth of regret.


----------



## Yamato (May 23, 2020)

Jimin said:


> You're probably right, Yamato. :/
> 
> This is why I have never actually eaten one of the superhot peppers. If some cayennes can cause digestive issues, the Carolina Reaper could cause me a week's worth of regret.



Yeah I’m not risking it myself. Have seen others munch on it and it was fun to watch the searing pain of reactions..... but painful at the same time. 


On a side note. 
Krispy Kreme two dozen donuts for $13. Very tempted.


----------



## Jimin (May 23, 2020)

I've heard a few people have gone to the hospital due to the really hot peppers. There's suppose to be two peppers even hotter than.the Carolina Reaper but they have.not been measured.officially.

I have actually never had Krispy Kreme. I should try it once going to restaurants is actually safe. Did you end up buying it?


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2020)

I haven't had a chance to go to KK often either. DD is close to my house though  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (May 24, 2020)

DD is everywhere... You just can't avoid those things...


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 24, 2020)

The closest Krispy Kreme to me is about an hour away. I've never went there but have always been curious...


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> The closest Krispy Kreme to me is about an hour away. I've never went there but have always been curious...


Just go.


----------



## Yamato (May 27, 2020)

There's delivery for KK too. 

I've had Dunkin before but didn't like it as much as KK. Was alright though. I prefer KK's softness over DD's rougher and slightly crumbly texture. 


Also, has anyone tried Blue Apron or other Meal Prep Delivery options before? 

Thought of trying Home Chef for like a week.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2020)

Yamato said:


> There's delivery for KK too.
> 
> I've had Dunkin before but didn't like it as much as KK. Was alright though. I prefer KK's softness over DD's rougher and slightly crumbly texture.
> 
> ...



Nah but I used to have food delivered to my house when I worked my first job. Made life soooo much easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2020)

Third day of work .


----------



## Nataly (May 28, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Third day of work .


You have just gotten back to work?


----------



## Nataly (May 28, 2020)

I've tried making homemade sushi from scratch, it was quite a fun experience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I've tried making homemade sushi from scratch, it was quite a fun experience




Ayyee lit. Any pics? 

lol I am nosy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (May 28, 2020)

More food photos 

Good morning too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 30, 2020)

I'll definitely post those photos of sushi from the first time try later, they are funny 

The sunrise this morning is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I'll definitely post those photos of sushi from the first time try later, they are funny
> 
> The sunrise this morning is absolutely beautiful



Going to walk out to the park soon! Excited. I love that the weather warmed up a bit too.


----------



## Yamato (May 31, 2020)

Cooled down thankfully here. 
Going to a Japanese market tomorrow, or rather, today in like 10 hours


----------



## ~M~ (May 31, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Cooled down thankfully here.
> Going to a Japanese market tomorrow, or rather, today in like 10 hours


What a great idea, hope you take pictures


----------



## Yamato (Jun 1, 2020)

~M~ said:


> What a great idea, hope you take pictures


I didn't......... because I just saw this now and because items were kinda low on stock today.

But here are some pics I found of the market I was in 



> I got some hamachi and salmon sashimi, 3 Pokemon Shikishi Art v. 3 and a One Piece Shikishi Art - Grand Line
> 
> 
> Pulled a Blaziken and Sceptile from this.
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2020)

Holy crap that's amazing. You should make a thread about it here or in the Alley.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 2, 2020)

Here is the sushi I made the other day 

It was my first try, I used an easy recipe (shrimp, cream cheese, avocado, and toasted sesame seeds in the sushi). Honestly, soy sauce, ginger, and spicy mayo make this taste so good. 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Here is the sushi I made the other day
> 
> It was my first try, I used an easy recipe (shrimp, cream cheese, avocado, and toasted sesame seeds in the sushi). Honestly, soy sauce, ginger, and spicy mayo make this taste so good.
> 
> ...



I feel like this should be in thread in itself too haha. "Nataly's Awesome Food."


----------



## Nataly (Jun 2, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I feel like this should be in thread in itself too haha. "Nataly's Awesome Food."


That is too sweet 
I had a hard but fun time rolling it and cutting the roll into smaller pieces, I have to work on that for the next time. They came out looking not so good, but they surely tasted heavenly


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 2, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Here is the sushi I made the other day
> 
> It was my first try, I used an easy recipe (shrimp, cream cheese, avocado, and toasted sesame seeds in the sushi). Honestly, soy sauce, ginger, and spicy mayo make this taste so good.
> 
> ...


I don't eat that, but it's honestly a really nice presentation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

I can never walk by beautiful flowers without stopping and admiring them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 4, 2020)

i just went through a tiananmen square rabbithole and i feel so sick
saw pictures of the squashed flat pancake bodies and everything
fucking horrendous 

i woke up feeling pretty dizzy this morning which has never happened before. and after watching those photos i still feel dizzy/uneasy


----------



## Yamato (Jun 4, 2020)

I don’t think I’ve seen them before and don’t really plan to since yeah, it’s very disturbing.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> i just went through a tiananmen square rabbithole and i feel so sick
> saw pictures of the squashed flat pancake bodies and everything
> fucking horrendous
> 
> i woke up feeling pretty dizzy this morning which has never happened before. and after watching those photos i still feel dizzy/uneasy



Oh gosh, please feel better!


----------



## Nataly (Jun 8, 2020)

Went shopping today, I missed it and it was so much fun!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 8, 2020)

Where the heck do you live, Yamato? I can't find foreign markets anywhere that good...

Are the prices reasonable?


----------



## Nataly (Jun 9, 2020)

It's my day off today 

But somehow I still woke up at 6 AM


----------



## Jimin (Jun 9, 2020)

Nataly, can you paypal me some money? I could use about 2000 HKD.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Went shopping today, I missed it and it was so much fun!



Awesome! What did you buy?


----------



## Nataly (Jun 10, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Awesome! What did you buy?


I got some nice clothes and jewelry items (I even bought ankle bracelet which I have never wore before) and went to some cool little stores I haven't been to before, they were selling anime merchandise, that was fun to look at.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Yamato (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi

Fuggin stuffy nose 

And on a brighter note going fishing Sunday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 13, 2020)

.... can’t taste or smell anything and it’s making me nervous


----------



## Nataly (Jun 13, 2020)

Yamato said:


> .... can’t taste or smell anything and it’s making me nervous


Can it be from the allergies from flowers blooming


----------



## Yamato (Jun 13, 2020)

Possibly. Kinda thought it might of been me over heating couple days ago. It was really hot and dry and kinda got sick it seems like.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 13, 2020)

Heat stroke? Aren't Argentines suppose to be able to endure hot temperatures, Yamato?


----------



## Nataly (Jun 13, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Possibly. Kinda thought it might of been me over heating couple days ago. It was really hot and dry and kinda got sick it seems like.


I hope you will get better @Yamato

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2020)

Feel better @Yamato !!!


@Jibutters @Hussain @Jimin @Kitsune 

How are you all?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 13, 2020)

I myself recovered from a recent bout of food poisoning... 

You never answered me, Raiden. You ever dress up as Raiden in KL?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 13, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Feel better @Yamato !!!
> 
> 
> @Jibutters @Hussain @Jimin @Kitsune
> ...



lol,

I when I saw the thread's name that I was tagged in I read it
"What we wank we became" I thought you will be talking about me wanking Minato or something 

but yeah, anyway...

I am doing well so far, thanks 

how about you?


----------



## Beyonce (Jun 13, 2020)

Hello all


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 13, 2020)

Get better soon @Yamato

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Heat stroke? Aren't Argentines suppose to be able to endure hot temperatures, Yamato?


Oh, I’m not Argentine 

But I do live someplace that gets very hot 


Nataly said:


> I hope you will get better @Yamato





Raiden said:


> Feel better @Yamato !!!
> 
> 
> @Jibutters @Hussain @Jimin @Kitsune
> ...





Mysticreader said:


> Get better soon @Yamato


Thanks everyone 
This honestly got me spooked and I’m going to get myself tested Monday. Already made an appointment. And if it is the ‘rona.....


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 14, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Thanks everyone
> This honestly got me spooked and I’m going to get myself tested Monday. Already made an appointment. And if it is the ‘rona.....


Good luck, when I had it the first symptoms were a runny nose and congestion, and then loss of smell and fever. I thought it was just allergies at first


----------



## Yamato (Jun 14, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Good luck, when I had it the first symptoms were a runny nose and congestion, and then loss of smell and fever. I thought it was just allergies at first


Hooo boy, hope you’ve recovered already and man that does sound a lot like my symptoms too.... minus the fever


----------



## Jimin (Jun 14, 2020)

@Yamato
I am sick of all the fake flags. 

But get soon, Yamato. It seems D.W. got through it. 

@Raiden
You tag me and then ignore me.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I myself recovered from a recent bout of food poisoning...
> 
> You never answered me, Raiden. You ever dress up as Raiden in KL?



Sorry buddy I didnt see this. I was outside of mu bouse all day.

Haha I havent dressed up as Raiden before. Thats an interesting idea for Halloween.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 14, 2020)

Well, Raiden is a thunder god. No reason he can't be black.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeeaaahhh......
Quarantine time


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2020)

Word.

@Nataly @Yamato @Jibutters @Mider T @A Optimistic 

How are you guys?


----------



## Nataly (Jun 19, 2020)

Rumor has it, once this convo reaches 200 posts, the person making the 200th post will get to make the next one


----------



## Nataly (Jun 19, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Word.
> 
> @Nataly @Yamato @Jibutters @Mider T @A Optimistic
> 
> How are you guys?


It's been a lovely and busy day today for me so far, and I really don't mind staying busy
How about you, Raiden?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Word.
> 
> @Nataly @Yamato @Jibutters @Mider T @A Optimistic
> 
> How are you guys?


Great!  You?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2020)

Think expired herbal tea is safe to drink?


----------



## Yamato (Jun 19, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Word.
> 
> @Nataly @Yamato @Jibutters @Mider T @A Optimistic
> 
> How are you guys?


Doing good, recovering and need to isolate from others for another week or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2020)

I thought you had no symptoms...? Did you test positive? @_@


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2020)

Nataly said:


> It's been a lovely and busy day today for me so far, and I really don't mind staying busy
> How about you, Raiden?





Mider T said:


> Great!  You?



Im good guys! Glad to get a break from work . I went to the park today too.


Yamato said:


> Doing good, recovering and need to isolate from others for another week or two.



Zomg did you have rona?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Think expired herbal tea is safe to drink?



Probably not tbh.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2020)

Be sure to wear a mask and gloves if you can, Raiden. :/


----------



## Yamato (Jun 19, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Im good guys! Glad to get a break from work . I went to the park today too.
> 
> 
> Zomg did you have rona?


Yeah, but it’s a mild case and only symptom I have are loss of smell and taste and stuffy nose


----------



## Yamato (Jun 20, 2020)

@Jimin 
Didn’t mean to ignore you but I just saw your posts. 

Yeah I did. And the symptoms I had on the first two days was a sore throat. 
Third day and on was a loss of smell and taste and stuffy nose. 

I’ve regained some taste and smell back yesterday.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 20, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Think expired herbal tea is safe to drink?


How long has it expired? 3-6 mo is still safe for dried tea.

1-2 yrs if you see no mold or fungi and dont smell funny, id still drink it. What worst can it be? Maybe just diarrhea


----------



## Jimin (Jun 20, 2020)

@Yamato
Jeez, it really can happen to anyone. :/

At least it seems you're OK... 

@wibisana 
Hasn't been expired for a month yet. I guess it should be safe. It's still sealed.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 20, 2020)

Its ok.
The expire date is more like a suggestion.

Many can last way longer but have to be limited by 3yrs expired date due to govt regulation.

Im sure dried tea can last for years


----------



## Jimin (Jun 20, 2020)

Alright. It's individually packed and everything. Plus, I'm going to have to boil it with hot water and all. : o


----------



## Nataly (Jun 20, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Im good guys! Glad to get a break from work . I went to the park today too.
> 
> 
> Zomg did you have rona?


Walking in the parks is so relaxing, just enjoying simple things. Did you take any pictures or see anything fun happen?

@Yamato Hope you feel better


----------



## Yamato (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks Nataly. Been feeling slightly better each day. 



I’m gonna make a omurice for Father’s Day 
I bought hayashi rice blocks so I’m gonna use that as the topping sauce. 
Pics later. 


I am still kinda staying home at the moment because I’m starting to think this may be a false positive. Maybe. Was gonna stay at my other place for a while, but parents are also kind quarantining with me so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 21, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Be sure to wear a mask and gloves if you can, Raiden. :/



I didnt tbh. Hopefully I dont get sick. I also went to a party with my separate get together.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 24, 2020)

Since I’m kinda stuck at home, my friend was nice and gave me a Uber  Eats gift card. 
Ordered my first item. Got some elote in a cup and a strawberry cheese cake camo Brûlée drink. 

I might end up getting fat after a month


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Since I’m kinda stuck at home, my friend was nice and gave me a Uber  Eats gift card.
> Ordered my first item. Got some elote in a cup and a strawberry cheese cake camo Brûlée drink.
> 
> I might end up getting fat after a month



That's amazing! I was tryna get Dunkin on Uber eats earlier.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I didnt tbh. Hopefully I dont get sick. I also went to a party with my separate get together.



As a black man, don't you know it's always better to wear protection? 



Yamato said:


> Since I’m kinda stuck at home, my friend was nice and gave me a Uber  Eats gift card.
> Ordered my first item. Got some elote in a cup and a strawberry cheese cake camo Brûlée drink.
> 
> I might end up getting fat after a month



Elote is corn with cheese and spices, right?


----------



## Yamato (Jun 25, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Elote is corn with cheese and spices, right?


Yep. 
Mexican street corn. 
Toppings include cotija cheese, butter, mayo/crema, like juice, various spices. 
Some also have crumbled hot Cheetos.  
I generally prefer corn on the Cobb, but this place I ordered from had kernels in a container. 
They had the hot Cheetos one too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

It looks pretty tasty. Saw it on a Mexican food vlog. Does it taste different in a cup? Hot Cheetos seems like a big idea.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimin said:


> It looks pretty tasty. Saw it on a Mexican food vlog. Does it taste different in a cup? Hot Cheetos seems like a big idea.


I love it and I think it does taste different in a cup. I think people generally use canned corn for the corn in a cup version which in my opinion, isn't as tasty as corn on a cob. Not as fresh too. 

I liked the Hot Cheetos idea too. Extra heat to it.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I love it and I think it does taste different in a cup. I think people generally use canned corn for the corn in a cup version which in my opinion, isn't as tasty as corn on a cob. Not as fresh too.
> 
> I liked the Hot Cheetos idea too. Extra heat to it.



I see. I like canned/frozen corn for cooking. Otherwise, it's better to eat corn on the cob. It's like canned pineapple. You can taste the difference pretty easily. 

Although I have to admit the idea of seasoning corn with cornmeal is funny. 

You better COVID-wise?


----------



## Yamato (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I see. I like canned/frozen corn for cooking. Otherwise, it's better to eat corn on the cob. It's like canned pineapple. You can taste the difference pretty easily.
> 
> Although I have to admit the idea of seasoning corn with cornmeal is funny.
> 
> You better COVID-wise?


Right. Heh yeah canned pineapple is alright. I usually like making pina coladas out of that. 

I feel mostly normal. Except I can’t really smell anything still, but I could taste at about 60% now


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

I mean, fresh pineapple can be annoying to cut up though. I swear, the best fruits make you work. Pomegranates... 

Well, take care. Not much more I can really say or do but check up now and then on that issue.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey guys 

We're gonna cap the convo threads at 200 posts. Will start up another one soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

